# Tri - State Fall Show and Go Beetle GTG



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Mods - feel free to move if this is in bad place!

Was just reading up on GaryD87's build thread, and after his post noticed tha SNG is coming up - quick!

Usually, I bring my 77 Westy, but most of my friends are split across the field between Aircooled cars and waterpumpers.

At the Spring SNG there was a rather light Beetle turn out and I was thinking it might be cool to see a line of our cars and get to put some faces to names this fall. Doesn't have to be anything huge, doesn't even have to be outside of the Raceway Park venue just roll up and park your Beetle with the other Beetles. Show car or bone stock.

Anyone interested?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

im down for this, didnt realize how late sng was this year. they usually had it toward the end of sept now its in the middle of october.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

For those of us "newer" to the VW scene, how about a link to the website and/or an description of what this isi?

(Sorry for being a newb...)


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

it's a show in englishtown,nj at raceway park. they do 2 shows a year -spring show and go and a fall show and go. its a smaller low key type of show but its always a great time.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

What show is this, id love to show up.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

the show is on sunday oct 19th at englishtown


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Would be cool to have a line of B12's. My car is bone stock, but for a few little OEM style cosmetic upgrades. But if I needed a trophy I'd bring the bus.  I just want to meet some of the folks who keep the hobby fun and check out some cars!

GZB, it's a bit far for you probably - like I said, sorry. I could've put this in the regionals but it wouldn't see as much Beetle traffic.
SNG is a nice show, at a local track in New Jersey. It's a very split crowd. The Aircoolers rarely cross into waterpumper land and vice versa. Used to have a HUGE ACVW showing but that's been diminishing over the last several years. Like many shows, it tends to get a bit overrun with obnoxious stereos, and snobby owners on both sides of "the great radiator debate." But, the track makes it a lot of fun and being that they run the show early in the spring and late in the fall the swaps are usually good. You can usually get deals in the stuff people have been hiding away all winter and get better deals in the fall on stuff they don't want to store for the upcoming winter!

Let's keep this convo going, I know it's early yet so hopefully we can get more folks on board.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

who will be going this sunday. i plan to be there with my lightly modded beetle. :thumbup:

:vampire: :vampire: umpkin: :vampire: :vampire:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be there. Gonna try the drag strip too! Gonna put my 10's up front and the 8's in the back hahahaha :screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pissed I'm gonna miss this

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be there. Had kinda hoped we would get a cool little Beetle run going. 
But, the thread died off lol.

I'll be there with my 77 Westy. Will probably be in the swap, grilling with my ACVW club.
Stop by, say hi!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I'll be there. Had kinda hoped we would get a cool little Beetle run going.
> But, the thread died off lol.
> 
> I'll be there with my 77 Westy. Will probably be in the swap, grilling with my ACVW club.
> Stop by, say hi!


That's Too Bad, id Love to get a Beetle Meet Going Here on the Island! Don't let the thread die! NOooo!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm still open to it. The car (and bus) will be going away for the winter, but I'd love to get a Beetle get together started.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'm down for it so let me know, maybe we can meet up at a restaurant or something.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

like ive said before im in. :thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

im down for that and who was in the white beetle next to the hot wheels car?? i was gonna say hi but i didnt want to disturb you and your girl


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

VRACERW said:


> im down for that and who was in the white beetle next to the hot wheels car?? i was gonna say hi but i didnt want to disturb you and your girl


that would be me, should of said hi man, we were just freezing :laugh:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> that would be me, should of said hi man, we were just freezing :laugh:


Didn't end up going. Glad I didn't, heard there was a dude who was a little too competitive about winning a plastic beetle trophy. :screwy:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

You didn't miss much. I brought the bus, but there were only two 12+ Beetles and one 98+ New Beetle. 
I don't take this show seriously, it's judged largely by toolbags who don't have a clue about anything other than their own car. That's not to say the winner of the Beetle class did or didn't deserve it. I honestly didn't look much, as I spent most of my time in the swaps.
Etown is really a chance to get together with friends after a long winter, and a chance to say goodbye until the following season. 
Persnally, after having built the bus up I get a kick out of most of the cars at etown that are practically brand new, off the showroom floor with no real modifiations but covered in cheap stick-on trimmings from the local parts house. These guys really expect to win ****?! Lol
I did recognize the two 12+'s though, the white "hot wheels" car with the black and red stripes and Speedy's Beetle. REALLY dig the stripe, two tone and the color matched emblems. Wasn't sold on the hot wheels decals aluminum stick on appliqué on the radio and climate controls, but it's not my car! 
Now, to plan a Beetle GTG!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> You didn't miss much. I brought the bus, but there were only two 12+ Beetles and one 98+ New Beetle.
> I don't take this show seriously, it's judged largely by toolbags who don't have a clue about anything other than their own car. That's not to say the winner of the Beetle class did or didn't deserve it. I honestly didn't look much, as I spent most of my time in the swaps.
> Etown is really a chance to get together with friends after a long winter, and a chance to say goodbye until the following season.
> Persnally, after having built the bus up I get a kick out of most of the cars at etown that are practically brand new, off the showroom floor with no real modifiations but covered in cheap stick-on trimmings from the local parts house. These guys really expect to win ****?! Lol
> ...


you should have stopped to say hello :thumbup:

ps- sorry all finally changed the username :laugh:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i hear you on the freezing part, if it wasnt so windy it would have been better. the car was looking good though speedy. and just because you changed your name we will all still call you speedy.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

VRACERW said:


> i hear you on the freezing part, if it wasnt so windy it would have been better. the car was looking good though speedy. and just because you changed your name we will all still call you speedy.


Thank you man :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> just because you changed your name we will all still call you speedy.


Now I gotta change my phone too lmao


posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Would you guys want to meet up at Dave and Busters? Thursday/Fri Night of Next Week, Give people enough time to see if that works...

These are the two locals that would probably be best if anyone is interested.

_(Middle of the Island)_
Islandia, NY 
1856 Veteran's Memorial Hwy 
Islandia, NY 11749 
Phone 631-582-6615

_(Further West)_
Farmingdale, NY 
261 Airport Plaza Blvd. 
Farmingdale, NY 11735 
Phone 631-249-0708


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i can do thursday next week :thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

as ironic as it is that i am working in downtown manhattan, i will not be able to make thurs or fri nights. sat are usually my night to go out.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL. Likewise, no good for me next week. I have a wedding I'll be away for but I'm right between both of those Dave & Busters. Any other week, Thursday and Friday would've been fine!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

It's so hard to get all the beetle guys together


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

We're an elusive bunch!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone Around This Friday or too soon? If not then lets see when people are available. Im usually around on Monday, Thursday, Friday Night after work and Sat during the day, Just not this Saturday....:wave::wave:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Whenever you guys meet ill show up :laugh: how's that for availability


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

There's a chat going on in the TriState regional forums about a Montauk cruise in two weeks... 
Not Beetle-exclusive, but it might be fun?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'm still down for a GTG. We could get a bunch of bugs and crash some of these meets


----------

